

Poutsch is Quora for polls - melkisch
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/02/08/poutsch-is-quora-for-polls/

======
melkisch
If you would like to use opinion data in your own apps you can check out the
poutsch API <http://poutsch.com/developers/>

------
krmmalik
This is brilliant. I love getting qualitative feedback on things, and this
would be a great way to validate ideas qualitatively.

------
olivierlg
Integration of Poutsch Widget on TripAttitude is on his way... Great job guys
!

------
isadurs
I have just tried the widget and it works, great! God job guys :-)

------
etienne_ad
Great article!

